# mbuna: unknown zebra(?) black with lots of thin blue stripes



## panopticon (Mar 11, 2007)

Last week I bought a small mbuna, obviously not fully grown, but about 2" from "Captain Nemo's" in Quakertown. It was called something like "black stripe zebra" (big help, right?). The fish has an elongatus-style body and is basically a smoky black all over (not a deep, metallic black) with many bright blue vertical stripes ...probably about 12-14 with no blue color appearing on the head. the fish has two little yellow egg spots. A nice-looking fish, but extremely aggressive, chasing everything else in my tank (even bigger fish) and acting like an auratus or something.

Sorry I have no picture ...I looked through the Profiles but I found nothing that looks like him. Any idea what he is? I've never seen anything like him.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## DarbX1605 (Apr 7, 2008)

Check out Pseudotropheus/Metriaclima Blue Dolphin Manda


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't think it's a Blue Dolphin Manda as they don't get that many bars.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Trying to ID a zebra type with a photo is difficult enough. There's simply no way to know what type of fish it is without a picture and even then, the variant may never be known. It may also be a hybrid.


----------

